# Curtis 1231c on eBay



## jyanof (Nov 11, 2008)

If anyone is interested... Also, I wouldn't mind dealing off-site if you have an offer...

Item 180425062539


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...80425062539&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:MOTORS:1123


----------



## brad (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello,
I would like to make you an offer on the controller. Could you give me your phone# or email, or you can email me at [email protected].
Thanks,
Brad


----------

